# Who's Gay??



## boobuddy12345 (Sep 17, 2010)

Who are the male bodybuilders that are gay?

Mike Ergas...

who else???


----------



## unclem (Sep 18, 2010)

ifbb former pro, bob paris.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 18, 2010)

why?


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 18, 2010)

boobuddy12345 said:


> Who are the male bodybuilders that are gay?
> 
> Mike Ergas...
> 
> who else???



You are cup cake.


----------



## phxmuscle (Oct 22, 2010)

who cares?  There are a few, that's something that is just a fact.  If you're making a connection to some of the modeling employment some guys take on, that means nothing.  Everybody needs $$$.  A photo-shoot brings in needed cash


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 22, 2010)

think you are boobuddy


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 22, 2010)

This thread is gay.


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 22, 2010)

The guy pictured with the horse looks gay.


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Oct 23, 2010)

Darin Lannaghan...


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 23, 2010)

boobuddy12345 said:


> Darin Lannaghan...



That first picture, that don't look right at all...shit none of those pictures look right.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

kai greene licks the chocolate starfish, yeah?


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 23, 2010)

Please for the sake of all...."Note ALL of them"

then there will be not a misunderstanding...aka waste of time


sorry, but I've got boys that are interested, beside we've got to have something to talk about


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Oct 23, 2010)

srs question here?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

This is the gayest thread in IM history. We need a fag section for members like this.

Edit: One should use caution using the word _member_ in this thread.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 23, 2010)

Probably Craig Titus, loving his time as an inmate...


----------



## andreamin (Oct 24, 2010)

For real hot stuff that is not gay, click this.

My naked Ex-Girlfriend!!


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Oct 26, 2010)

*...some words are just unacceptable.*



GearsMcGilf said:


> This is the gayest thread in IM history. We need a fag section for members like this.
> 
> Edit: One should use caution using the word _member_ in this thread.



...like "fag".

...nasty, unintelligent word.

...not necessary at all!

Thanks.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 26, 2010)

heck with this...get to the names


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

boobuddy12345 said:


> ...like "fag".
> 
> ...nasty, unintelligent word.
> 
> ...



Sorry sweets.  I wasn't trying to sound prejudice or anything.  For each their own.  Some of us like to lift weights, some of us like tennis, and some of us like to suck cocks.  Not sayin there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sorry sweets.  I wasn't trying to sound prejudice or anything.  For each their own.  Some of us like to lift weights, some of us like tennis, and some of us like to suck cocks.  Not sayin there's anything wrong with it.



...and some of us who DO lift weights, and play tennis, and run track DO suck cock...WTF...it's part of what two men do...get over it...none of it has anything to do with your life. Get over the fear and the prejudice.

...by the way. A guy can suck a man's cock a heluva lot better than any woman - we know what feels good because we have one! Go figure.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool.  That's what I hear.  If I could suck my own cock, I'm sure I'd do a better job than the ole lady 4 sho.  You ought to talk to this cat.  He might be up for a little Neal & Bob action.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/52464.html


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You look tiny in your avy. Are you some kind of dwarf?


 

yes, I have ding dong the witch is dead in my head...

want to come and play with me?  We can walk the yellow brick road, like elton said


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> those fags are jacked.


 

so what, look at those muscles!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2010)

be a lot quicker around here to list who _isn't_ gay.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2010)

boobuddy12345 said:


> ...by the way. A guy can suck a man's cock a heluva lot better than any woman - we know what feels good because we have one! Go figure.



i thought maybe you were intelligent until you said that. it's not rocket science for fuck's sake. that'd be like me saying women are better at licking pussy cuz they have one and know what feels good, or better at sucking boobs... it's just not true. not all men even like their cock sucked the same way and not all women like the same oral techniques... your statement is one of the stupidest ever.

i know a straight guy that let his gay coworker blow him to test this theory. he said he couldn't cum till he closed his eyes and pretended it was a woman sucking him and that " after that it wasn't bad, but nothing to write home about."


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 31, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i know a *straight guy* that let his gay coworker blow him to test this theory. he said he couldn't cum till he closed his eyes and pretended it was a woman sucking him and that " after that it wasn't bad, but nothing to write home about."




You can't honestly believe that he had a homosexual encounter with his coworker to test some stupid theory.


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Nov 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cool.  That's what I hear.  If I could suck my own cock, I'm sure I'd do a better job than the ole lady 4 sho.  You ought to talk to this cat.  He might be up for a little Neal & Bob action.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/52464.html



...I love the male body, the male sense of humor, the male way of thinking.

Hell...I just love men - always have.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2010)

boobuddy12345 said:


> ...by the way. A guy can suck a man's cock a heluva lot better than any woman - we know what feels good because we have one! Go figure.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2010)

boobuddy12345 said:


> ...I love the male body, the male sense of humor, the male way of thinking.
> 
> Hell...I just love men - always have.



Nothing wrong with just being friends.
 I love a horses body, i'm in a of it's strength but that doesn't mean I would have sex with one.


----------



## cyan (Nov 16, 2010)

Darin Lannaghan...


----------

